# Krakens Aquarium - Christmas ORA SPECIAL!



## Flazky (Jan 9, 2010)

Hey guys, we got some exciting news!!

We will now be carrying ORA livestock

Here are some of the fish we will start shipping out on Friday!

ORA Shipment Video

Clownsfish:

ORA Premium Picasso 
ORA Picasso
ORA Premium Black Snowflake
ORA Black Ice Snowflake
ORA Naked Ocellaris
ORA Premium SNowflake
ORA Blood Orange Clowns
ORA Snowflakes
ORA Midnight Clowns
ORA Caramel Clowns
ORA Gold Nugget Maroon
ORA Premium Goldflake Clown

Others:
ORA Yellow Assessor
ORA Orchid Dottyback
ORA Electric Indigo Dottyback
ORA Elongate Dottyback
ORA Black Neon Dottyback
ORA Sunrise Dottyback
ORA Neon Goby
ORA Sharknose Goby
ORA Striped Blenny
ORA Hybrid Cleaner Gobies
ORA Whitespotted Pygmy Filefish

We have a ton of T-shirts to give away as well!!!  for online orders and if you want to drop by to check em out, just give me a call or email to set up an appointment =D

On Boxing day, if you enter the code KRKNORA25 on our website, you get 25% OFF ALL CLOWNS O_O!!!!!!

Happy Holiday!!


----------



## fesso clown (Nov 15, 2011)

I am dying for an ORA Red Sea Mimic Blenny. I am Fallow for a few months but I am guessing you can get them?


----------



## teemee (Aug 29, 2009)

best christmas present ever - I've been wanting a pair of their pygmy filefish since I saw their release on Reef Builders.
Thank you Makco!


----------



## Crayon (Apr 13, 2014)

teemee said:


> best christmas present ever - I've been wanting a pair of their pygmy filefish since I saw their release on Reef Builders.
> Thank you Makco!


Wow, and the cool part is, these filefish are acclimated to tropical tank temps, too! Interesting.........


----------



## notclear (Nov 5, 2011)

If you guys get it, would like to know if it is really reef safe and not nipping at clams and SPS.


----------



## teemee (Aug 29, 2009)

i would but the extent of my sps is v.v. minimal, and I don't have a clam... :/
can't wait to have these - just waiting for Makco to get back to me (that's a hint, M!)


----------



## Flazky (Jan 9, 2010)

Im updating the pricing now haha. The pricing will.be released on Tues


----------



## teemee (Aug 29, 2009)

okay - i guess i already know what other people charge locally for ORA fish, and have an idea for the filefish based on the LA price. Do you know how to sex them?


----------



## teemee (Aug 29, 2009)

*girdled goby?*

Hi Makco, can you see if ORA has any of these, right now, too?
in future, will you be able to get their Hippocampus kuda?
thx


----------



## Flazky (Jan 9, 2010)

Fish are in! Will post a video shortly. While supplies last, all orders will receive FREE ORA SWAG!


----------



## Flazky (Jan 9, 2010)

Happy holidays everyone!

Here is a short video of some of the fish we have in stock at the store. Somewhat fuzzy and blurry as I didnt get a chance to edit the video yet. Hope you enjoy!

ORA shipment video


----------



## WiseGuyPhil (Jun 15, 2011)

Is it available for local pickup?


----------



## Flazky (Jan 9, 2010)

Yup. It is available for local pickup. Just give me a call when you wanna drop by


----------



## WiseGuyPhil (Jun 15, 2011)

Thanks Makco! Are you open boxing day?


----------



## Flazky (Jan 9, 2010)

Yup. For the most part I will be at the store so you can drop by after 11am


----------



## notclear (Nov 5, 2011)

Should be 11 a.m., right?


----------



## Flazky (Jan 9, 2010)

Oh yes haha my mistake. 11am! Thanks for correcting that


----------



## Keith T (Sep 24, 2009)

So is the store open with regular hours now?
Keith


----------



## Flazky (Jan 9, 2010)

Nope. Just on Boxing day since I have a lot of inquires that day. We are not uet ready for regular hours yet but im regulalry there. Just give me a text at 416 456 3383 before you come just to be sure


----------

